# Jodi's Gossip Journal



## Jodi (May 9, 2003)

I've had a few people ask me to do this because they know I hate to chit chatting in my w/o and diet journal unless it pertains to my w/o's or diets.  So I'm starting this journal for whatever.  Maybe just to rant or express how I feel, off questions from me or others or if someone wants to say hi.  Feel free to do what you want with this journal but don't whore it for the sake of whoring.
We all know how much I hate that.  

I will also try to post my progress in here as well but don't count on it.  You can still monitor my daily progress in my CSH Journal.

So Hi everyone


----------



## w8lifter (May 9, 2003)

...hi!


----------



## Jodi (May 9, 2003)

Hi Leah!  

I think I forget how to chit chat - 

I'm bloated, my tummy hurts and I want beer 

How's that for starters -


----------



## w8lifter (May 9, 2003)

Well I'm 2 for 3...my tummy doesn't hurt 

Have you checked out the recipe I posted last night? ...it's soooo good


----------



## Jodi (May 9, 2003)

Low Carb Beer  

Breakfast tomorrow.   Yummy  Probably could grind up oats instead of flax meal and do PP and Oat Powder


----------



## Rissole (May 9, 2003)

Hi jodi  just like to rub in the fact that i should be watching reloaded b4 you  I'll post in here aaalllll about it


----------



## Jodi (May 9, 2003)




----------



## Rissole (May 9, 2003)

Well thank you.....  my


----------



## Jodi (May 9, 2003)

Omg that was awsome!


----------



## Rissole (May 9, 2003)

*takes a bow* and is off to follow the white rabbit (or bed)
Sweet dreams Jodes


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 9, 2003)

Hoe! Hoe! Hoe!   

.......err  Ho! Ho! Ho! 


DP


----------



## 101Tazman (May 9, 2003)




----------



## Jodi (May 9, 2003)

Hi DP - BTW your BOX is FULL  

Hi Taz! 

Goodnight R - 5 days and counting.


----------



## lina (May 9, 2003)

Glad you started a gab gab journal!

I always forget to go to the 'Hardcore' section ...... 

Good morning Jodi!


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 9, 2003)

On purpose...and I stuffed it to 102% too


----------



## Jodi (May 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> On purpose...and I stuffed it to 102% too



  I went to reply to last nights PM.  BTW - I emailed him.  See I told ya I was being watched.   J/K

Hi Lina - LOL Hardcore section.  We still have to try to get together soon.


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 9, 2003)

I know, that was freaky....so I did good?


----------



## Jodi (May 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I know, that was freaky....so I did good?



Yes thank you!


----------



## Jodi (May 9, 2003)

I'm chewing my first piece of gum in a long time.  I know I know.

But to make it worse its S/F Bubble Yum 3G S/A


----------



## katie64 (May 9, 2003)

Hi Jodi.....how are you??????


----------



## Twin Peak (May 9, 2003)

I'd rather have wine, than beer.


----------



## butterfly (May 9, 2003)

I'd rather have a Mike's Hard Lemonade


----------



## Jodi (May 9, 2003)

I'd rather have a Rasberry/Banana Margarita


----------



## Rissole (May 9, 2003)

ahhh a dorkette with good taste


----------



## nikegurl (May 9, 2003)

now you all have me thinking about Malibu Rum....love that stuff!


----------



## Rissole (May 9, 2003)

I havent had that since i was 18


----------



## nikegurl (May 9, 2003)

I got a late start!


----------



## Jodi (May 9, 2003)

NOw I want alcohol


----------



## Rissole (May 9, 2003)

Its just empty calories Jodes..... empty cals......
I got a slap on the wrist last night about drinkin..... no more for me


----------



## CourtQueen (May 9, 2003)

Hooch - need Hooch


----------



## Jodi (May 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CourtQueen *_
> Hooch - need Hooch


  What?????

R -   Empty cals.  Although I'm starting to think Vodka is in my near future.


----------



## sawheet (May 9, 2003)

so Jodi what would you like me to drink in your honer tonight, Vodka or beer.


----------



## Rissole (May 9, 2003)

They're just cals that do nothin for you physically.....
except go to places you dont want em.....

Dorkette


----------



## Jodi (May 9, 2003)

Too late


----------



## Rissole (May 9, 2003)




----------



## Jodi (May 10, 2003)

Yup the night ended in Vodka.


----------



## 101Tazman (May 10, 2003)

How Much?


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 10, 2003)

Hi Jodi!  

This is great...a place we can actually visit with you. Cool!


----------



## Rissole (May 10, 2003)

Mmmmm had beer and a couple of nice chardonays last nite 
Last cheat weekend for me.... time to tighten my belt on the diet scene 

Bought my ticket for midnight session of the matrix last nite  
Are you seeing it on Thursday Jodi?? What time is your session??


----------



## Jodi (May 11, 2003)

Hey Ris - I'm seeing it on Thursday the 15th at 3:15 PM EDT.  You got yours at midnight.  Damn you are hardcore


----------



## Rissole (May 11, 2003)

Da movie goes for like 2 1/2hrs  
2 1/2 hrs of matrix action 
Thursday at 11.59 is the very first session, i'm also hoping to win tickets to a premier this week..... *fingers crossed* (not sure how that will help though......)


----------



## Jodi (May 11, 2003)

Well no coming to IM and spoilling it for me Okay!


----------



## Rissole (May 11, 2003)

I would never do that to a fellow dork


----------



## Jodi (May 12, 2003)

I feel like shit today.  Another day of being all bloated. 

I've decided I'm not eating any carbs today and maybe tomorrow and I will replace it with some fat because I need to get rid of this bloated feeling.


----------



## naturaltan (May 12, 2003)

Good morning Jodi!


----------



## Jodi (May 12, 2003)

Hey Babe - Isnt your Hedo trip coming soon


----------



## naturaltan (May 12, 2003)

I am sad to say, it is not.    It is just too much money to spend twice in a lifetime for a vacation.  We are looking at some Mexico alternatives though ... and since we've always taken vacations in the summer time (easier to get someone to look after our daughter), we've decided that we should take a vacation to somewhere warm when it's cold here.  

We're patiently biding our time till we can party with the great Jodi!


----------



## Jodi (May 12, 2003)

Someday my friend someday!


----------



## butterfly (May 12, 2003)

I can't wait to see Reloaded!!!  My son wanted to skip school to go... but I don't think I can swing missing work


----------



## butterfly (May 12, 2003)

Why does this world have to revolve around money???  Think of how much fun we would have if everyone had a nice house, cars, gym time, food, etc.

...I don't know where that came from


----------



## Jodi (May 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Why does this world have to revolve around money???  Think of how much fun we would have if everyone had a nice house, cars, gym time, food, etc.
> 
> ...I don't know where that came from



  B you in a chatty mood today?  Good point though.
I'm excited to see Reloaded as well, I'm such a geek.


----------



## Jodi (May 13, 2003)

I woke up in a good mood, and now I'm 

Decided no carbs again today because I'm still bloating.  If I continue with no carbs for another day I will carb up tomorrow or Thursday.


----------



## TXDeb (May 13, 2003)

Hey Jodi.

I spent the LONGEST time reading your journal last night!  Girl... those legs!!  WOWZA!  No wonder you're pressing such massive weight!

Seriously though... the only other person I ever knew who was concerned with slimming her legs down was an avid mountainbiker too.  Always complained about her legs being too big.  theres also a guy at the gym who i *never* see lift a weight... bike and abs.... and man oh man does that guy have legs that make ya wanna scream... surely he actually lifts weights, but I've never seen him anywhere but the cardio room... morning after morning after morning, riding that damn bike.  Sheesh... i hate the bike... can barely crank out 10 mins on it.

So.... i guess my next comment was that I went in for my cardio this morning and did my normal sprints and inclines on the treadmill... hit the class room and grabbed up a jumprope and LOVED that... ended up doing about 12 mins with jump and rest intervals and I loved it... I seriously cannot believe I've not picked up a jump rope before now.  I'm the person who hates *all* forms of cardio... so finding something I actually liked was a nice suprise... who'd have thought it would be jumping rope?

Anyways.... been reading a butt load on this forum and really enjoying it, so caught up in reading I havent posted much but wanted to say hi and keep up the good work and good luck with those legs!

Deb


----------



## Jodi (May 13, 2003)

Thanks Deb,

  Yeah I know I got a little carried away with the squatting this winter.  Oh well, better than flabby legs I guess 

This jumping rope thing is new for me too.  I hate cardio, it sucks but I know I have to do it.  Glad you found something you like as well.  I found it a little more fun because you can do more things while jumping.


----------



## sawheet (May 13, 2003)

Deb try doing pylometrics DURIng a leg workout and or using the tread in-between sets,  that may be interesting for you as well.


----------



## TXDeb (May 13, 2003)

LOL Jodi... well I dunnow what else I coulda been doing while jumping... but it was definately more fun than the treadmill.  I always find myself amazed that they dont schedule a 6 am aerobics class in there... NEVER seen a class going on in the morning and thought it would be a fun change of pace for me.

I've found other uses for that room now.. I was skipping and jumping all around the darn place.



> _*Originally posted by sawheet *_
> Deb try doing pylometrics DURIng a leg workout and or using the tread in-between sets,  that may be interesting for you as well.



The workout I'm doing now has me supersetting all body parts... before I started doing that I would use the boxing bag (also in the aerobics room... at least it was... its compeltely gone now and I *miss* it bad  ) and kick it between sets... upper body day I'd punch it between sets.  Thanks for the input though.


----------



## Jodi (May 13, 2003)

I meant while jumping.  I go really fast jumping on 1 leg and see how long I can go or I double jump things like that cuz you control the speed and pace and its much more fun.


----------



## Jodi (May 13, 2003)

Raining again today no bike ride


----------



## 101Tazman (May 13, 2003)

It's nice here, 70 and windy


----------



## Jodi (May 13, 2003)

Hey Taz!!!

I wish it was here.  I haven't been on my bike for almost a week now and I was really getting into it.  Well indoor cardio will have to do for now


----------



## butterfly (May 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Raining again today no bike ride


No matter... you can jump rope


----------



## 101Tazman (May 13, 2003)

I hear ya! I'm not doing cardio for aleast 2 weeks and it's driving me crazy!


----------



## butterfly (May 13, 2003)

It's around 90 degrees F today... high humidity level too, yuk!  But they say the high humidity keeps us TX ladies looking young


----------



## 101Tazman (May 13, 2003)

Always tan too!


----------



## Jodi (May 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> It's around 90 degrees F today... high humidity level too, yuk!  But they say the high humidity keeps us TX ladies looking young



I've been down there at this time of year.  OMG I could never handle that humidity.  All the power to you.   I like the dry heat!  AZ or NV is more my style 

Taz I've been tanning like every other day.  Oh well at least its not snow.


----------



## naturaltan (May 13, 2003)

and just plain looking


----------



## 101Tazman (May 13, 2003)

Lucky you. I can't do a whole lot of tanning. Had skin cancer once. Doc. says keep the screen on.


----------



## Jodi (May 13, 2003)

Hey NT!  I bet its fairly cold where you are?

Taz - I'm afraid of that happening so thats why 4 years ago when the new beds came out there are 1% UVB rays I started using those only.  Safer than the sun  
Besides I burn easy anyway so even better for me.


----------



## naturaltan (May 13, 2003)

today it's about ... uummmm, 'conversioning' ... figuring, dividing ...

about 75 F  ... we just got rid of the last of the late snow we had last week.


----------



## Jodi (May 13, 2003)

How the hell do you have 75 degrees way the fuck up there and I'm stuck with 50's.    *pouting* No fair


----------



## naturaltan (May 13, 2003)

because we deserve it ... we had snow up until a few days ago!


----------



## butterfly (May 13, 2003)

Tanning beds are only "safer" than the sun if you use it to gradually build up a tan in order to prevent burning.  Burning is bad and we all know it can lead to skin cancer.  But, any exposure to the rays that cause your skin to change color is bad for you whether it comes from the sun or a bed.

That said... someone gave us a free tanning bed and I use it this time of year to build up my base tan


----------



## 101Tazman (May 13, 2003)

Jodi., I didn't know that. That's good info, I'll check them out. I'm as pail as casper!


----------



## Jodi (May 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Tanning beds are only "safer" than the sun if you use it to gradually build up a tan in order to prevent burning.  Burning is bad and we all know it can lead to skin cancer.  But, any exposure to the rays that cause your skin to change color is bad for you whether it comes from the sun or a bed.
> 
> That said... someone gave us a free tanning bed and I use it this time of year to build up my base tan


Very true B.  And I do work my way up to it.  Hell it goes for 30 mins I'm still on only 12 mins.


----------



## naturaltan (May 14, 2003)

pppssstttt ... good morning Jodi


----------



## Jodi (May 14, 2003)

Hi NT.... 

  My morning was 8 hours ago


----------



## naturaltan (May 14, 2003)

oh ... you're on the early shift ... did you not recently do a regular shift?


----------



## Jodi (May 14, 2003)

4 Am I start.   Its better than what it was but I still have to get up at 2:30 AM


----------



## naturaltan (May 14, 2003)

I think I could deal with a 4am start.  For me, at that hour in the morning, it would only be a 15 minute drive in, so I could get up at 3:30 and be off @ 11 ... and have the afternoon off.


----------



## 101Tazman (May 14, 2003)

Wow! You start around the same time I do! I love the early hours. This week I am pulling double shifts.


----------



## Jodi (May 14, 2003)

Yeah, I leave at 12:30 but this week 1:30 because I need to get some stuff done.  I do like having the afternoons off


----------



## 101Tazman (May 14, 2003)

I don't get off til 2:30 normally but this week it's 6 pm. Is it raining again?


----------



## Jodi (May 14, 2003)

Looks like it.  Its really really cloudy out.


----------



## 101Tazman (May 14, 2003)

Hate to rub it in but it's barley 70 and sunny here.


----------



## Jodi (May 14, 2003)




----------



## 101Tazman (May 14, 2003)

But I'll be at work til 6pm!


----------



## Jodi (May 14, 2003)

Thats ok, I'm really not feeling well today and may even skip the gym.  Not sure yet cuz I don't want to because I'm going to miss the gym tomorrow too.  Matrix


----------



## 101Tazman (May 14, 2003)

You'll feel better after you go to the gym!


----------



## Jodi (May 14, 2003)

Sore throat, runny nose, headaches possible fever.  I don't know if other people want me in the gym


----------



## 101Tazman (May 14, 2003)

Your right if your sick don't go. It will take even longer for you to get better.


----------



## Jodi (May 14, 2003)

Oh and I can't stop sneezing.


----------



## 101Tazman (May 14, 2003)

allergy's kicking in? Bless you!


----------



## Jodi (May 14, 2003)

No not allergies.  Sick with a cold or something.   

No w/o today or tomorrow.   I will make up for it F, Sat., Sun.


----------



## TXDeb (May 14, 2003)

Yuk Jodi... hope you get better, not worse.

At least tomorrow you can heal in the theater watching the matrix


----------



## Rissole (May 14, 2003)

Setting up a projector at work to watch No1 before i go to watch reloaded tonite....


----------



## Rissole (May 14, 2003)

No spluttering on anyone in the cinema eh??


----------



## Jodi (May 14, 2003)

Oh Riss do I tell you how much

YOU SUCK!!! and I mean that in the nicest way possible.


----------



## Jodi (May 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TXDeb *_
> Yuk Jodi... hope you get better, not worse.
> 
> At least tomorrow you can heal in the theater watching the matrix



Thanks me too.  Spent enough at the supp store today I better feel good soon


----------



## Rissole (May 14, 2003)




----------



## Jodi (May 15, 2003)

I still feel like shit


----------



## Jodi (May 16, 2003)

Well I'm feeling better today but not fully there yet.  I'm just bummed out over the disappointment of the Matrix.  I know it will be better if I watch it again.


----------



## 101Tazman (May 16, 2003)

Glad your feeling better Jodi


----------



## Jodi (May 16, 2003)

Yup Nutribiotics kicks ass


----------



## Jodi (May 16, 2003)

Ummm guys, I'm not leaving, enough emails K?  Thanks!!


----------



## naturaltan (May 16, 2003)

well then, welcome back?   

So ... the Matrix wasn't as good as you expected it to be?


----------



## Jodi (May 16, 2003)

Hi NT

It was good I think my expectations were too high.


----------



## naturaltan (May 16, 2003)

how goes the morning so far?  
any plans for the long weekend?


----------



## Jodi (May 16, 2003)

What long weekend?  I don't have a long weekend


----------



## naturaltan (May 16, 2003)

oh ... maybe it's a Canadian thing ... 
So let me ask that again, any plans for the weekend?


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> What long weekend?  I don't have a long weekend




 I agree Jodi.


What long weekend do you have NT?


----------



## naturaltan (May 16, 2003)

ummm ... not sure what the holiday is, all I know is that I won't be at work Monday.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> ummm ... not sure what the holiday is, all I know is that I won't be at work Monday.



YOU SUCK!! ...but in a nice way of course! lol


----------



## Jodi (May 16, 2003)

I feel the same way Buff!


----------



## naturaltan (May 16, 2003)

Listen ... if it will make you two feel any better, I'll have a cold beer Monday afternoon in your honor.


----------



## Jodi (May 16, 2003)

We have the following Monday off.  Memorial Day


----------



## naturaltan (May 16, 2003)

see how it's all working out nicely ...


----------



## Jodi (May 16, 2003)

But I can't have beer


----------



## naturaltan (May 16, 2003)

hhmmm ... I'lll have a water on the rocks for ya - once!


----------



## Jodi (May 18, 2003)

OK I dipped into some vodka last night an I'm not feeling very good today.  I think I have a hangover.  

I didn't drink that much but I guess when you don't drink very oftenit hits you hard.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> OK I dipped into some vodka last night an I'm not feeling very good today.  I think I have a hangover.
> 
> I didn't drink that much but I guess when you don't drink very oftenit hits you hard.



Mmmmm...I had some Friday night  but not enough to make me feel too bad on Sat. 

Hope you feel better soon, Jodi.


----------



## Jodi (May 19, 2003)

Didn't get sick but head was spinning for a good 1/2 day yesterday.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 19, 2003)

You better today?


----------



## Jodi (May 19, 2003)

Much thank you


----------



## Jodi (May 19, 2003)

Anyone that reads.............

I have an interview tomorrow with a kick ass company.  Wish me luck


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Anyone that reads.............
> 
> I have an interview tomorrow with a kick ass company.  Wish me luck



GOOD LUCK!!! I will be thinking about you tomorrow. Let us know how it goes as soon as you can!!

Cheers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and good luck!

You'll do great!!


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Anyone that reads.............
> 
> I have an interview tomorrow with a kick ass company.  Wish me luck



Good Luck!!


----------



## 101Tazman (May 20, 2003)

Good Luck  Jodi!


----------



## Jodi (May 20, 2003)

Thanks, I'm gonna need it.


----------



## naturaltan (May 20, 2003)

Good luck with the interview!!


----------



## Jodi (May 20, 2003)

It went well but unfortunately I won't hear back for 3-4 weeks.  

Ruins my idea for a vacation in the next week or 2


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 20, 2003)

Glad to hear it went well. Let us know when you do.


----------



## Jodi (May 21, 2003)

Will do


----------



## Jodi (May 22, 2003)

Got a call today about my interview yesterday.  The guy called to say they were extremely interested and would like me to come back next week for a 2nd one.


----------



## butterfly (May 22, 2003)

Way to go, Jodi!  Good luck!!!


----------



## Jodi (May 22, 2003)

Thanks Butterfly!


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Got a call today about my interview yesterday.  The guy called to say they were extremely interested and would like me to come back next week for a 2nd one.




Awesome job! Good luck on the next one!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Got a call today about my interview yesterday.  The guy called to say they were extremely interested and would like me to come back next week for a 2nd one.



CONGRATS!!!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Got a call today about my interview yesterday.  The guy called to say they were extremely interested and would like me to come back next week for a 2nd one.




You know....they REALLY must like you. You got a call back already and you didn't think you would hear until 3-4 weeks from now! Rock on!!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 22, 2003)

If you get the job...what will you be doing??


----------



## Rissole (May 22, 2003)

.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> .


----------



## Rissole (May 22, 2003)

I was crusin and found that....
I though Jodi might like it


----------



## Burner02 (May 22, 2003)

yeah, jodi-
what kind of job? Sys admin? normal hours? No more shift work?
(crosses fingers)


----------



## Jodi (May 23, 2003)

Love it Riss 

Thanks Buff and Burner.  The job is a System Administrator position mostly working with Exchange, Unix & Linux, 2K Active Directory and Netware! 

Normal hours again and that would be so kick ass


----------



## Burner02 (May 23, 2003)

hmmm..monday thru friday...too good to be true....(at least for me...)
not at allgood w/ unix / linux.....


----------



## Jodi (May 23, 2003)

Unix and Linux are not my strong points thats for sure.  I only started learning that a year or so ago because of the high demand.


----------



## Jodi (May 23, 2003)

Oh and more money


----------



## Burner02 (May 23, 2003)

that too...but I no loger want to deal w/ computers.....I am giving my mcse materials to my friend so he can get his....


----------



## Jodi (May 23, 2003)

I have actually thought about doing that.  If I don't get this job I decided I'm wanna get my CPT from NSCA and maybe have a career change


----------



## Burner02 (May 23, 2003)

what is that?
I am on my way to being a realtor...
I have the license..and getting off to a start gathering clients..have anopen house this weekend, actually..


(I figure I will let my big mouth make me money..)


----------



## Jodi (May 23, 2003)

Certified Personal Trainer


----------



## Burner02 (May 23, 2003)

gotcha!
lina thinks I might wanna try that too..maybe next year...pretty full plate this year!


----------



## Jodi (May 23, 2003)

You want to or Lina wants to.


----------



## Burner02 (May 23, 2003)

I've thought about it, she thought I'd be good at it


----------



## P-funk (May 23, 2003)

It is a fun job and very rewarding when your clients reach their goals.


----------



## Jodi (May 23, 2003)

More fun than building and maintaining servers.  I  

 J/k  I think it would be alot of fun.


----------



## Jenny (May 23, 2003)

Hey Jodi! 

I love working as a Personal Trainer. It may not ber something I'd do for the rest of my life though, but it will be great for extra cash while going to the university!  
I think you should go for it, you'd be a fantastic PT!


----------



## Jodi (May 23, 2003)

Thanks but its only a thought right now.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Certified Personal Trainer



Now you're talking!


----------



## Jodi (May 25, 2003)

I have to work tonight 11 PM to 7:30 AM  

Burner you gonna be around.


----------



## Burner02 (May 25, 2003)

hey jodi!
Sorry....this is my last day off...I will be back on tomorrow night...
(I get every other weekend off)
gotta go clean my house...
my manager of the night club is havingf a b-day party of one of our bartenders tonight. (they live in the same town home complex as I do..I have a wqaitress who is looking for a townhome..land there is one for sale like mine a couple houses down...I need to clean this rat's nest up so she can get an idea if this is something she wants for herself and kids..)
(I might have a first client! YEAH!
now...where's my feather duster and pledge?
I know I've got one somewhere...


----------



## Jodi (May 25, 2003)

This blows!!!!

I hate having to cover this shift for the holiday.    I'm gonna be all alone at work and even nobody to talk to on IM 

Good luck Burner hope this works out for you!


----------



## Burner02 (May 26, 2003)

hiya jodi!


----------



## Jodi (May 27, 2003)

Morning 

I feel like crap from my carb up last night.


----------



## Burner02 (May 27, 2003)

I ate too much myself...feel like I will need an 'ompa lumpa' to roll me out of here in the morning..


----------



## Jodi (May 27, 2003)

What did you eat?


----------



## Burner02 (May 27, 2003)

two HUGE chicken breasts...rice and french cut green beans...


----------



## Burner02 (May 27, 2003)

I'd have been better if I had stopped after the first piece of chicken...
ooops.


----------



## Jodi (May 27, 2003)

I ate alot of carbs last night.  Lately carbs just make me feel like crap.


----------



## Burner02 (May 27, 2003)

body not used to them any more?


----------



## Jodi (May 27, 2003)

No I've still been eating them its just they make me all bloated and crappy feeling the next day.


----------



## Burner02 (May 27, 2003)

gotcha..
so what have u decided about those shapely legs of yours? 
keep them as they are?
= yes?
Go for reps and work on bringing out more definition?


----------



## Burner02 (May 27, 2003)

j'bo's gonna try and help me cut some of this left over 'winter insulation' off me..
I have one more week of 1-test and creatine...then I go off them, and switch up my routine a bit.
She is going to help me with the food part...

Plus...I will be back on day shift for two months...I will be able to add cardio in after I lift at night...that ought to help out a lot!


----------



## Jodi (May 27, 2003)

I'm actually bringin my legs down trying to shrink the muscle a bit.  Good luck on your cut!


----------



## Burner02 (May 27, 2003)

so...you are going to bring them down...
k....but they not by much? They look great!
just my opinion


----------



## Burner02 (May 27, 2003)

hey...I think I may be getting hungry again....hmm..probably just stick to the protein shake...


----------



## Jodi (May 27, 2003)

Thanks!  I want to keep them muscular just smaller.


----------



## Burner02 (May 27, 2003)

okie dokie!
How much longer until you are done for the day?
Me? Two hours...


----------



## Jodi (May 27, 2003)

I wish I just started 2 hours ago.


----------



## Burner02 (May 27, 2003)

um...ha ha!


----------



## Jodi (May 31, 2003)

Hi Burner!


----------



## Burner02 (May 31, 2003)

what are you doing online this late at night???


----------



## Jodi (May 31, 2003)

Its a Saturday.  BTW - sorry but I like to keep chit chat here and leave my other journal for advice, meals and workouts


----------



## Burner02 (May 31, 2003)

I know! That is why I am here..and not there!

I know...saturday..you should be out with friends...having a good time...


----------



## Jodi (May 31, 2003)

I went to the movies tonight and saw Bruce Almighty!  It was so fuckin funny I was laughing so hard I was crying.


----------



## Burner02 (May 31, 2003)

that's what I have heard! I think I will be seeing it next week!
Still hae not seen matrix...guess will wait for rental...


----------



## Jodi (May 31, 2003)

It was hilarious.  Good night Burner


----------



## Burner02 (May 31, 2003)

g'night!


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 2, 2003)

Jodi, Your a moderator!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 2, 2003)

thanks Julie!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 4, 2003)

g'morning, Jodi!
how's work so far?
I just...got...here.......0600......
and..to find out they are throwing operational readyness exercises....not going tobe a fun day...

(sometimes..working for the military..can REALLY suck!)


----------



## Jodi (Jun 4, 2003)

My day is half over!!!   

I'm very tired today.  I've been staying up way too late these past few nights.  I think I better get to bed a little earlier tonight cuz I almost didn't hear my alarm this morning.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 4, 2003)

that's..why I have THREE! That last one...quite poissibly the most annoying alam in the friggin world!
well..only 11.5 more hours to go....

I have to go to the club to pick up my paycheck this evening..then hopefully have enough energy to go to the gym after...


----------



## Jodi (Jun 4, 2003)

Long day for you yet!!  Have fun!  I think it maybe nice enough out today to go for a bike ride 

I have 2 alarms.  The 2nd one is in my bathroom so I have to get up to shut it off and it is also my most annoying one.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 4, 2003)

I've got them all over my room....
I have to get out of the bed to get them all turned off...(read snooze)

I need to get a new mtn bike....


----------



## Jodi (Jun 4, 2003)

What do you do crawl back into bed


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 4, 2003)

it's actually quite arobatic!
'The Amazing Burner!'
lord help me if I left a shoe in the wrong place....end up doing a 1/2 gainer into my closet....


----------



## Jenny (Jun 4, 2003)

3 alarm clocks!  
I usually wake up about 30seconds to 30 min before my alarm rings..


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 4, 2003)

that's SICK jenny!
If I ever wake up before my alam goes off..I feel cheated..


----------



## Jodi (Jun 4, 2003)

LMAO! Burner!

Your lucky Jenny.  I hear my alarm and smash it until I get the snooze button.  Then the one in the bathroom goes off so I have to get up.  Its the only way I get out of bed.


----------



## Jenny (Jun 4, 2003)

I am such a morning person I guess.. Sometimes I wake up at 6:00 AM on saturdays..  It's really a problem if I've been clubbing til 4:30..


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 4, 2003)

I love mornings..but..hate waking up...guess I need toget a less comfortable bed????


'Specially in the summer..when I have a fan running..I love the sound of the fan at night..very comforting....


----------



## Jodi (Jun 4, 2003)

I hate going to bed and I hate getting up!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 4, 2003)

oh..I love ..going tobed..sometimes moreso than others....but still hate waking up!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 4, 2003)

Last year I bought the double pillow top bed.  OMG I never want to get out of bed, it is soooooo comfortable


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I hate going to bed and I hate getting up!




OMG! I know what you mean. I stay up until all hours(I love that late night and early morning)...nodding off at the computer  then I FINALLY will go to bed. I HATE getting up. I am a good sleeper...I can sleep through any alarm - never even hear it...at all. Really pisses of my husband lmao


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 4, 2003)

Jodi ... Burner ... Buff ... you're gonna hate me in Vegas.  Do not give me your room number (Jodi's safe as she will not be in the hotel), but any others are, you can expect a good morning wake up call for coffee, then hit the drinks right after that!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 4, 2003)

Oh I'm all for getting up and partying.  

I can't wake up when I have to work


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 4, 2003)

ditto on what jodi said! I hate wasted vacation time!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 4, 2003)

whew ... and you're the one who will be safe from my good morning bang on the door!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 4, 2003)

yeah...I'd be more worried about banging on J'bos and Deve's door...Dave is kinds big...hate to have a guy in full morning rage ripping the dor off the hinges and giving you 'the look'.
and J'bo...I bet she won't take no shit either!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 4, 2003)

I know I can outrun them both ... 

I guess I'll find out Friday morning (if everyone shows up Thursday or before) if I have any coffee buddies or I may have to keep a look over my shoulder for those non-morning types I tried to wake up.


----------



## Dero (Jun 4, 2003)

Good luck to you my friend,I hope you survive VEGAS!!!
 
Hiya guys and gals!!!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> I know I can outrun them both ...
> 
> I guess I'll find out Friday morning (if everyone shows up Thursday or before) if I have any coffee buddies or I may have to keep a look over my shoulder for those non-morning types I tried to wake up.



I think I'm going out at the beginning of the week.  I'm gonna make it a full vacation 

 Hi Dero


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 4, 2003)

morning, dero!
I LOVE coffee!

Dude...favorite thing when stationed in Italy..getting of in the mornings..going to a little coffee shop and having a cappacino (or two) and these pastries that were out of this world!) And wathc everybody ELSE going to work..
ahh..the good ol days....


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 4, 2003)

Luck be with me ... I can always try to buy a few drinks to calm those unfortunate few 

A whole week in Vegas .. wow ... don't think I could take a week in Vegas.  In Mexico maybe, but Vegas just screams 'Stephen, party hard man!'


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 4, 2003)

hmm...Mexico...senioritas and margaritas......
oh, wait..that's December....


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 4, 2003)

I'm with ya Burner ... but on vacation, some like to sleep in.  funny how that is ... lol ... I'm of the mindset that I didn't pay all this money to sleep ... I can do that when I get home.  

Anyways, it will be fun!!  And just for clarity, I don't really wake people up unless they say so      Worst thing about vacationing with others is having them grumpy at you ...


----------



## Dero (Jun 4, 2003)

I used to love coffee,but since I joinned here,I cut down on my comsuption to none!!!
Butt still love the smell of it...
And it does not drive me up da wall the way it used to...
So Burner,day shift???

Jodi,you riding today?


I thought that the three alarm was very effective,all over the place,it's the only way to get out of bed!!!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 4, 2003)

90 degree weather, dry heat, free accomodations with an inground pool.    I have no problem with a week


----------



## Jodi (Jun 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> I used to love coffee,but since I joinned here,I cut down on my comsuption to none!!!
> Butt still love the smell of it...
> And it does not drive me up da wall the way it used to...
> ...



Sure am today!    I see sun!


----------



## Dero (Jun 4, 2003)

Same here...Waiting for a phone call,going to phone Dino and away on my bike I go!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 4, 2003)

yep!
days! Wahoo! and tomorrow..I have a full day class w/ my real estate....ethics..hhmm.....


----------



## Jodi (Jun 4, 2003)

Have fun Burner!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 4, 2003)

thanks....feel soe bad fod is gonna be happeneing...I will take a couple shakes w/ me..but....


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> I guess I'll find out Friday morning (if everyone shows up Thursday or before) if I have any coffee buddies or I may have to keep a look over my shoulder for those non-morning types I tried to wake up.



I need... no wait I am not a cofee addict.. I like.. no I love to have... okay dammit I need my coffee!!!!!  I'll be sitting right next to you Stephen sipping on some good ole Java!!!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 4, 2003)

Count me in if I can get NG up and we can meet ya!  I love my coffee!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 4, 2003)

pool side...
yeah.....


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 4, 2003)

Excellent - I have coffee buddies!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 4, 2003)

NT  - Wheres the pic of your hair braided??


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 4, 2003)

it's in the member section under baby NT .. not a great pic though (like I can take a good pic)


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 4, 2003)

I'm up with you!  This morning I hit snooze twice and then fell asleep after my freaking shower.  I am NOT a morning person.  I do it but I hate it.  But vacation changes everything!  Then sleep becomes wasted time in my eyes.

I can't believe I just said that.  On work days every extra minute of sleep is precious.  It's the opposite when it's "play time"

Damn - my boss would be proud.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> I'm up with you!  This morning I hit snooze twice and then fell asleep after my freaking shower.  I am NOT a morning person.  I do it but I hate it.  But vacation changes everything!  Then sleep becomes wasted time in my eyes.
> 
> I can't believe I just said that.  On work days every extra minute of sleep is precious.  It's the opposite when it's "play time"
> ...



  You got that right NG!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 4, 2003)

Jodi - NG - Julie ... check this out bungee jumping in Vegas!!
http://www.bungee.com/bzapp/photos/towers_circus_circus.html


----------



## Jodi (Jun 4, 2003)

We are SOOOO THERE!!!

I don't remember that being there.  It looks mobile


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 4, 2003)

hooo yeah!
gotta do that!

(man, I am SOOOO tired..I do not know if i am gonna make it..)
I need sleep


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Jodi - NG - Julie ... check this out bungee jumping in Vegas!!
> http://www.bungee.com/bzapp/photos/towers_circus_circus.html


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 4, 2003)

there's a couple more pics of the cornrows
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=354175#post354175


----------



## Jodi (Jun 5, 2003)

I hope the Bungee Jumping is still up when we get there in October


----------



## Dero (Jun 5, 2003)

Anymore gossiping going on???


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Anymore gossiping going on???



Well I heard last night PB isn't afraid to were womens clothes. Mind you this is just gossip and may not be actual fact..


----------



## Jodi (Jun 6, 2003)

Hey PB, how's things?  Missed ya!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Hey PB, how's things?  Missed ya!



Hi baby!!!  I've missed you too, and all these other post whores!! LOL

So what part of the country are you now residing in?? I played catch up a while ago and read about you and the ex. Sorry things didn't work out .. but with your attitude I'm sure you're always waking up with a great big smile waiting for the new day.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 6, 2003)

Damn PB it HAS been a while!  That was a year ago with me and the ex.  I'm back in New Hampshire.  For now anyway.  Who knows with me. 

You going to Vegas?


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Damn PB it HAS been a while!  That was a year ago with me and the ex.  I'm back in New Hampshire.  For now anyway.  Who knows with me.
> 
> You going to Vegas?



New Hampshire? Is that a state??? LOL

Yes I will be in Vegas. No way am I missing all you people!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 6, 2003)

Wahoo   I'll see you there.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 9, 2003)

'morning, jodi!
your day's about 1/2 over, isn't it? Ive been here an hour..and breakfast..AND coffee..have both worn off...it's gonna be a LONG day...


----------



## Jodi (Jun 9, 2003)

Yup its half over.  I'm be leaving at 1:30 today!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 9, 2003)

great!
I..am.....going..to get bicycling shorts...later this morning....
(I ma going to try and get into spining classes) on my non-working days. (classes are @ 0530hrs and I have to be here at 0600...so can only do limited days..
and I swore I would NEVER wear spandex...hmm....


----------



## Jodi (Jun 9, 2003)

They make ones that have a baggy short overlay attached you know.  Thats what I wear cuz I hate spandex.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 9, 2003)

good!
I think I will forego the head band that seems to accompany the spandex. You ever notice this? when ever a guy wears spandex..he is also wearing a friggin head band? 
oy...


----------



## Jodi (Jun 9, 2003)

LMFAO  

How bout the tube socks up to the knees.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 9, 2003)

with stripes!

so...you get those people too, eh?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 9, 2003)

Yes unfortunately.   But it is quite amusing


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 9, 2003)

I am not amusing ... he he
My socks match my headband I'll have you know.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 9, 2003)

I bet you wear it with your hair out too!  Before the braids


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 9, 2003)

so..NT..what you are saying is...with the corn rows out...with all your sweat gear on...you have a 'fro nad look like a 'Harlem Globetrotter'?

morning, bud!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 9, 2003)

the fro' look has me with my pick in the back of my hair ... hidden like a weapon ... 

Jodi, it's not that funny.  I may come to Vegas and hang out and follow you all around with the fro in full form, spandex shorts on, florescent headband and white kneehigh socks as bright as can be.  

I look like many things to many people ... depends on what you want to see ...


----------



## Jodi (Jun 9, 2003)

Dork!!!

  I'm scared now.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 9, 2003)

be afraid ... be very afraid.  
On vacation, you never ever know what to expect from me.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 9, 2003)

LMAO!!  I can handle the spandex, the fro, and even the headband, But PLEASE leave the tube socks at home.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 9, 2003)

but the socks are part of the outfit ... they go well with my sandals.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 9, 2003)

I bet you look sexy!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 9, 2003)

undercover..brotha!


----------

